# Suche gutes Netzwerkkabel



## Sadmod (2. Juni 2012)

Hey, suche ein Netzwerkkabel von 15-20 Meter länge. Lebe in einer von über einem Dutzend Wlan Netzwerken verseuchten Gegend (Großstadt), daher sollte es gut geschirmt sein. Mir gehts vorallem um Stabilität, geringer Ping (!) und ne ordentliche Bandbreite. Dazu noch vernünftig verarbeitet. Derzeit habe ich ne 35mbit Leitung von UPC, kann aber sein, dass das Kabel noch eine Aufrüstung miterleben darf. 

Also was könntet ihr mir da so mit einer guten Preis/Leistung empfehlen? 

Habe auch eine PCI-E Netzwerkkarte falls das eine Rolle spielt (D-Link DWA-556 Extreme N PCIe Desktop Adapter)


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2012)

Hol dir einfach ein CAT6 Kabel und dann passts, obwohl auch ein Cat5e reichen würde


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2012)

ob cat6 oder cat5e wirst du keinen unterschied merken.
da würd ich mehr augenmerk auf einen vernünftigen stecker legen der nicht nach dem zehnten mal aus- und einstecken auseinanderfällt.

ich würd das nehmen:
http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-C...7GVO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1338653379&sr=8-5

oder wenns länger sein soll:
INLINE Patchkabel Cat.5e SF/UTP weiss 20m: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Cat5e-Pat...R6/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1338653631&sr=8-17


----------



## Sadmod (2. Juni 2012)

Das CAT6a nix bringt, mit seinen 10gbit und 1000mhz dachte ich mir eh^^

Nur ich hab keinen Bock auf die Nase zu fliegen weil die Abschirmung schlecht ist, das Kabel wegen einem kleinen Knick nurnoch halbe Bandbreite liefert, sich an einer Wandkante durscheuert (  ) usw.
Auserdem bin ich ein ziemlicher Laie und hab keine Ahnung was ein Crossover Kabel von einem geraden unterscheidet, was ein RJ45 von einem 2xRJ45 unterscheidet und was zur Hölle ein LWL Kabel ist und was da LC-SC, LC-LC, OM2 und OM3 sein sollen^^

Vorallem kenne ich nicht die Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern und hab mit z.B HAMA bereits bei HDMI Kabeln schlechte Erfahrungen^^

Und wenn ich dann im Preisvergleich das 5€ CAT6 Kabel nehme weils günstig ist und es sich dann als Schmarn herausstellt is auch blöd^^ Noch mehr wenn ich ein teures genommen habe in der Hoffnung auf Qualität und das dann Mist ist^^


----------



## Sadmod (2. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ob cat6 oder cat5e wirst du keinen unterschied merken.
> da würd ich mehr augenmerk auf einen vernünftigen stecker legen der nicht nach dem zehnten mal aus- und einstecken auseinanderfällt.
> 
> ich würd das nehmen:
> ...


 

Das Amazon hatte ich mir eh schon überlegt, nur ist das nicht geschirmt und wie gesagt, wenn ich hier jz nach WLAN Netzwerken suche, empfange ich prompt 10 mit 3-4 von 5 Strichen und nochmal 2 mit 1-2^^
An einem anderen Ort in der Wohnung sinds 12 andere


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2012)

stimmt, mit utp hat es keinen schirm.
dann nimm das inline:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000VFN2ZO/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum

was hat das wlan eigentlich mit dem patchkabel zu tun?


----------



## Sadmod (2. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> stimmt, mit utp hat es keinen schirm.
> dann nimm das inline:
> INLINE Patchkabel Cat.5e SF/UTP weiss 20m: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> was hat das wlan eigentlich mit dem patchkabel zu tun?


 
Meines Wissens nach kann das Signal von zufiel Elektromagnetischer Strahlung in der Gegend bei ungeschirmten Kabeln gestört werden.

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich grade mit Halbwissen um mich werfe


----------



## Timsu (2. Juni 2012)

Auf die Schirmung musst du bei anderen WLAN Netzen nicht achten, gerade bei so geringen Übertragungsraten. 
Und jedes Kabel dürfte deine sehr geringen Anforderungen erfüllen


----------



## rabe08 (2. Juni 2012)

Sadmod schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach kann das Signal von zufiel Elektromagnetischer Strahlung in der Gegend bei ungeschirmten Kabeln gestört werden.
> 
> Kann aber auch sein, dass ich grade mit Halbwissen um mich werfe


 
jupp, definitiv, ich meine jetzt das Halbwissen.

1. ist jedes Patchkabel, dass Du heute kaufen kannst, geschirmt
2. kannst Du jedes Patchkabel zwischen 20 aktiven WLAN-APs durchschlängeln, ohne das das irgendeinen Einfluß hätte.


----------



## rabe08 (2. Juni 2012)

Sadmod schrieb:


> Nur ich hab keinen Bock auf die Nase zu fliegen weil die Abschirmung schlecht ist, das Kabel wegen einem kleinen Knick nurnoch halbe Bandbreite liefert, sich an einer Wandkante durscheuert (  ) usw.



Hallo! Natürlich darfst Du ein Patchkabel NICHT knicken. Das hat nix mit mit der Qualität zu tun. Aus der Spezifikation: Der Biegeradius darf nicht kleiner sein als der 4fache Kabeldurchmesser! Aus der Praxis: Mach keinen Biegeradius < 5cm!!!einselfelfelf. Bitte.



Sadmod schrieb:


> Auserdem bin ich ein ziemlicher Laie und hab keine Ahnung was ein Crossover Kabel von einem geraden unterscheidet, was ein RJ45 von einem 2xRJ45 unterscheidet und was zur Hölle ein LWL Kabel ist und was da LC-SC, LC-LC, OM2 und OM3 sein sollen^^


 
Crossover: 2 Litzen verdreht. War früher nötig, um zwei PCs direkt zu verbinden (RX auf TX). Jede aktuelle Netzwerkkarte - auch onboard - erkennt heutzutage, ob sie an einem Switch oder an einem anderen PC hängt und regelt das selbständig. Heute wird Crossover also nicht mehr benötigt.

RJ45 ist der Stecker. 2x RJ45 würde ich als RJ45 an jeder Seite interpretieren. Wenn nur RJ45 gesagt wird ebenso. Warum das ganze? Es gibt auch RJ45 auf RJ11 Kabel, werden im Telefonbereich benutzt. RJ11 ist schmaler als RJ45 und hat weniger Kontakte (4 statt 8).

LWL steht für Lichtwellenleiter, also Fibre-Kabel. LC, SC und die OMs sind Spezifikationen der verwendeten Stecker und der verwendeten Technik. Es gibt große Unterschiede bzgl. Durchmesser der aktiven Faser und der Abschirmung sowie der verwendeten Wellenlänge.


----------



## K3n$! (2. Juni 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass man überhaupt irgendwas von einer Strahlung merken würde. 
Vielleicht wenn du so einen Supermagneten direkt ans Kabel hälst, aber ansonsten merkst du da nix. 
Ping: ist bei allen Kabeln bis vielleicht 100m der gleiche, nämlich zu vernachlässigen.
Qualität: Bis auf den Stecker unterscheiden sich auch die Kabel mehr oder weniger nicht von einerander, 
mal abgesehen von der Ummantelung, Verdrahtung (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted-Pair-Kabel#Nomenklatur)

Mein Tipp: Nimm einfach ein billiges Cat.6 Kabel und fertig. Ich habe bisher noch nie Probleme mit irgendwelchen Kabeln.
Auf jeden Fall meide diese überteuerten Hama oder Amazon Kabel. Den Aufpreis kannst du dir echt schenken 

Goobay CAT6 SSTP Netzwerkkabel grau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Das hat zwar keinen Knickschutz, aber wie oft zieht man denn schon Stecker rein und raus. 
Hat 20m, Cat6 und lt. gh.de doppelt geschirmt -> SSTP Kabel


----------



## der_knoben (2. Juni 2012)

HOl dir die passende Länge an KAbel bei Ebay, da bekommt man die DInger hinterher geschmissen. Hab mir da auch alle meine LAN Kabel geholt, und noch nie Probleme mit gehabt.


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2012)

20m kabel beim amazon um 15€ inklusiv versand ist doch ok.
was spart man sich über ebay da noch ein?


----------



## K3n$! (2. Juni 2012)

Also bei Ebay spart man gegenüber Amazon so gut wie nichts. 
Da ist es dann jedem selbst überlassen, ob er nun die Anbieter von Amazon oder die von Ebay bevorzugt.


----------



## Sadmod (5. Juni 2012)

Ok, also wirds wohl das Amazon basics 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Blutengel (5. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> 20m kabel beim amazon um 15€ inklusiv versand ist doch ok.
> was spart man sich über ebay da noch ein?




Da spart man 8 Euro gegenüber Amazon!

6,99 Euro


----------



## K3n$! (5. Juni 2012)

Das ist allerdings ungeschirmt (UTP).


----------



## Blutengel (5. Juni 2012)

Was keinen unterschied machen wird!


----------



## K3n$! (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab da auch noch nie drauf geachtet, aber der TE hat sich ja ein geschirmtes Kabel gewünscht


----------



## Blutengel (5. Juni 2012)

Nuja, wenn er meint......


----------



## Bambusbar (6. Juni 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Da spart man 8 Euro gegenüber Amazon!
> 
> 6,99 Euro


 
Tja, leider falsch die Aussage 
Ungeschirmte Cat6 Kabel sind bei Amazon noch günstiger

-> Goobay CAT6 UTP Netzwerkkabel gelb: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------

